# black & white from muriwai beach



## vonnagy (Mar 7, 2004)

had an awesome day today, my neighbours ash and zoe went house hunting... afterwards I persuaded them to head to muriwai beach. i was freaking fab... we collected our limit of greenlip mussels (yum!) off the beach and had one the best dinners in very long time. Ain't nothing like collecting fresh food off the shore.

Here are my black and white ones, i'll post the colour ones later in the week.

Camera is my canon D10, some pics have been duotoned in pshop

the gannet colony





on the way to the main beach




maori bay




cliffs of maori bay




Dinner! the black foreground are all the greenlip mussels. fresh from ocean and tasty@!


----------



## Karalee (Mar 7, 2004)

theres a limit on Mussels now in NZ oh no :cry: 

PS great pics as always


----------



## photobug (Mar 7, 2004)

Great clouds! And that pattern on the cliff really draws your eye. Neat stuff Mark.


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 7, 2004)

So where's the colored versions?


----------



## Corry (Mar 7, 2004)

Those are great!  I like the second one best, all though I'm not sure why.


----------



## Tammy (Mar 7, 2004)

these are gorgeous!.... and fresh mussels to boot.... I'm so jealous.


----------



## manda (Mar 8, 2004)

wow
that last one

*sigh*


----------



## andre_gwynt (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow, nice pictures and what an extra the black and white does. Based on what do you decide if a picture should be color or black & white?
I just had a discussion with my father (filmer) why I take photos and don't film... my answer is that "you stop time in a photo" future and past are gone while they are still in a movie. There is no suggestions... just IS.

How is that with Color and Black & White?

Regards
André


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 8, 2004)

> Based on what do you decide if a picture should be color or black & white?



Thats a good question! My general rule of thumb, if the the colours are washed out or if the colours tend to be monochromatic, then its a good candidate for black and white. 

But in saying that I actually broke that rule with these pics, because pic 1 and 4 had very good colour, so i'll post those here. So sometimes, it becomes my artistic choice to make them black and white.  Some folks like just prefer colour, and i totally respect that, others are black and white only which is fine too. I love digital because it gives me a choice between the too and the power to change my mind whenever I like!



> I just had a discussion with my father (filmer) why I take photos and don't film... my answer is that "you stop time in a photo" future and past are gone while they are still in a movie. There is no suggestions... just IS.



Andre, thats very well said! Thanks for sharing that!

and Mr Sid you might prefer these original ones  -  and Voodoo what you said in an earlier post about the polariser bringing out the greens is certainly true!


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 8, 2004)

Now how can anyone prefer B&W to those gorgeous color shots?
 INCOMING!  (runs and hides)


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 8, 2004)

> Now how can anyone prefer B&W to those gorgeous color shots?



Actually, I don't disagree with you here - in hindsight i think i got a bit too enamoured with b&w. I definately prefer those two in colour now


----------

